# Ups (powersupply)



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi from Ourique

Anyone know where \I can buy a UPS system that would supply power for 4 computers when my generator is off?
Rich


----------



## haywire (Apr 25, 2007)

You can get a UPS from a computer shop. There is a shop in Ourique called IETSIS.
They are in the Rossio area of Ourique near the big Provimi animal food warehouse.
Follow the one way road past the Drogaria and follow all the way until you get to a roundabout. Take right and shop is about 500 or so metres on the right.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Wartons, Tien 21, Chip7, Staples, good local computer shop your best bet


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks both of you, I know where the shop is Haywire, I will go and discuss!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Or try Amazon UK which is where I got mine.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It's one of the things that are often slightly cheaper here or so close in price that I'd rather have the local back-up for exchange or service


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

Bear in mind that the average UPS is really just designed to give you enough time to cleanly shut down a computer or server so that it doesn't suffer a sudden loss of power - you would need one with serious capacity to actually use it for a meaningful amount of time.

Also, don't forget that you will also need to power your monitors and router / other networking equipment if you want to achieve anything with them!


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone


In reality I need to find a way to power satellite terminal, router and one IMac computer for 4-5 hours when generator is off!

OMG the weather here in Ourique is unreal lol


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

I have main computer setup (dongle router, desktop, monitor, laptop, printer, hard drives) run off 1 solar panel to battery, to inverter to UPS


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

fantastic thx for that


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

canoeman said:


> I have main computer setup (dongle router, desktop, monitor, laptop, printer, hard drives) run off 1 solar panel to battery, to inverter to UPS


That's really cool! Did you buy this as a power kit or assemble it? And may I ask what this type of set up would cost?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

DIY I'm afraid, prices UK and a couple of years ago I'm afraid, panel £95, inverter £25, batteries had, UPS from Staples here €105, most of other bits I had like cable, isolator box, switches.

There are kits on market LeRoy Merlin, Aki (which is Leroy Merlin) IZI etc all have,


----------



## anapedrosa (Mar 21, 2011)

canoeman said:


> DIY I'm afraid, prices UK and a couple of years ago I'm afraid, panel £95, inverter £25, batteries had, UPS from Staples here €105, most of other bits I had like cable, isolator box, switches.
> 
> There are kits on market LeRoy Merlin, Aki (which is Leroy Merlin) IZI etc all have,


Sounds like a fun project and with the amount of time we spend on our computers (though hopefully less when we are in the land of the sun) we should recoup the costs in a decent time.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi, I have stuff which will work off a 12v battery without using an invertor so a small solar panel, through £3 box of chinese electronics from E**y to an old car battery can power the HP deskjet, and through USB the wifi internet, iPad clone and external disc.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Panels a lot lot cheaper from EBay but then you have to get it over


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

canoeman said:


> Panels a lot lot cheaper from EBay but then you have to get it over


Or you can try e-bay Spain - Solar, Casa, Jardín y Bricolaje y Ropa, Zapatos y Complementos en eBay.es
just looked and seem to be €64 and up


----------

